# TV's, To bring or not to bring?



## NJcara (Aug 14, 2008)

I have read so many posts on this but can't seem to get a handle on it! Can we use our HD Flat Screen in Dubai? We also have a few non HD tv's, can we use them there as well? With the right converters and or voltage transformers? Is it worth it to ship em?
My son wants to know how hard it is to have his WI modded, and the region code removed so he can use it in Dubai? (coming from the US.)


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

If you are coming from the US, your TV will be NSIC or some such thing.

Dubai is PAL.

To be honest I would sell everything and buy up new systems here. It's reasonably cheap and would save massive amounts of drama trying to figure out conversions etc etc


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Definitely! TVs are a lot cheaper here


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

alli said:


> If you are coming from the US, your TV will be NSIC or some such thing.
> 
> Dubai is PAL.
> 
> To be honest I would sell everything and buy up new systems here. It's reasonably cheap and would save massive amounts of drama trying to figure out conversions etc etc


I agree. I am coming from the UK and I am selling my TV. When you take into account the shipping costs, you are better off just buying a new TV when you get to Dubai. At least you know that you will just need to plug it in and it will work - no added worry of getting a converter and anything else that may be required!


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Ohh TV's here. Just have patience for the delivery time. Purchase it here, don't bring it. I believe you might be able to use the Wii system here.


----------



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

I say if you have a large LCD that is pretty new its worth bringing, you can get a PAL to NTSC convertor for less than $100 and most LCD's are 110v/60hz AND 220v/50hz, at least my Sony 46" is. I tried to sell mine that I paid $2400 US for last year and could only get $1200 offered for it so it made sense to ship it over...plus the company paid to crate and ship it with my other stuff. 

If you bring at least one US tv you won't have to mod the Wii either but that won't help with new games, you'll still have to get them from the US or do like I am doing and shopping like mad before I get on the plane


----------



## NJcara (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. Seems worth it to bring the big one with us! Anyone know if I can find a PAL to NTSC convertor here in the NJ? Wouod certainly be easier to have it with us rather than wait til we are there.
And as long as we're talking TV's.......Can I use my Tivo there? And whats the best way/service to get the most as far as sports there? Can we get a satellite dish? 
Thanks again!


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

hi there, we brought over our PAL tv and plugged it straight in, and so far no sparks coming out of the socket  

We also have a wii (no kids but hey it's for adults too  ) it's PAL but you can buy NTSC games for your wii in most of the shops. NTSC games are cheaper than PAL (dammit!) and in 5 shops that I went into the last 4 shops were more readily available. I don't know about chiiping your wii to accept any game type (PAL or NTSC) but I'm looking into it as well because as I mentioned, NTSC games are cheaper so will let you know how I get on. 

The other thing to mention is if you are bringing over DVD player etc, it's mostly region 2 here but if you have a multiplayer, it shouldn't affect you at all.

Good Luck with your move


----------



## Mrman (Jul 14, 2008)

Longhorn said:


> I say if you have a large LCD that is pretty new its worth bringing, you can get a PAL to NTSC convertor for less than $100


Where did you find that? All of the ones online that I have found that will work with HD sets are $200+ if not $300. 

I believe if you go cheap on the converter for HD sets, you could have pixelation and/or sound sync issues.

I have 42" Sony 3LCD projection and a 42" Hitachi Plasma. Both are also only 110v too. 

Question: Are broadcasts in HD there (i.e. 720/1080)?


----------



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

Mrman said:


> Where did you find that? All of the ones online that I have found that will work with HD sets are $200+ if not $300.
> 
> I believe if you go cheap on the converter for HD sets, you could have pixelation and/or sound sync issues.
> 
> ...


I take that back, they are more than $100...I was thinking of something else I needed that was around $100  But still its worth bringing it over and converting rather than taking a $1000 loss.

I am happy my sony is 220v. 

I don't think they broadcast anything in HD there yet but I could be mistaken.

When you headed over MrMan? My feet hit the sand Sep. 5th!


----------



## Mrman (Jul 14, 2008)

Still tentative. I officially start my new job Sept. 1, but since it is an internal transfer, I can work remotely from here until the particulars (visa, schools, etc) are sorted out. 

I expect Sometime in October timeframe. Possibly by myself, but hopefully as a family.

I see references to nights out at local watering holes. Any plans here to have a family type meet? I'm not against having a cold one with some new folks, but I don't want to leave my wife/kids hanging....


----------



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

Found the cheap solution finally...you'd think I have better things to do with 10 days left in the US but I am a bit obsessive about my TV! This PAL to NTSC converter is only $31.95! I think I will order one and see how it works out.

MayFlash PAL to NTSC Converter - SW-6224, $31.95


----------



## Mrman (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks. I appreciate if you could guinea pig this for me. Reviews for that product are pretty poor though


----------



## lkgriffith (Aug 20, 2008)

When we moved from the U.S. to Switzerland we brought a converter with us to use our US TV with the PAL system. There are lots of places on the internet where you can order these for about $160. 

You will also need to convert the voltage though.

And as someone else said, DVDs in the US are Region 1 and over here are mostly Region 2, so whether you bring a DVD player with you or buy one after moving, you should make sure it is Region free or can be "hacked" to be region free (you can sometimes find info these codes to make a player region free on the internet by searching for the make and model of the player). 

If you are only moving for a short time, and company pays for it, I would bring the TV.


----------



## Julia951 (Aug 22, 2009)

*Contratulations on your move, we'll be joining you soon.*

This is great information. My husband and I are moving in the next three months or so. Well, he's going in September and I am considering moving over in October (I hope.)

We are considering buying a new flat screen 56" LCD or Plasma here. I thought the dollar was down enough that it would save us some money and the company will ship it over and back...If we do, what do we need to look for?

We also want to bring our stereo system. Any comments on that would be great.

Still don't have any clothes for cold weather. We just live in swimsuits here. It's 102 degrees today. Dallas, TX.


----------



## jb_73 (Aug 27, 2009)

great advice, thanks!


----------

